# Hypoallergenic or anallergenic dog food?



## Jennifer Peffer (Feb 6, 2017)

Saw vets for the 4th time this morning about Ted's constant licking of paws. They have now said to put him on a hypoallergenic dog food for 6 weeks and see if he improves. The vet said to put him on either hypoallergenic or anallergenic good....whats the difference? They both have hydronised proteins but one is super expensive? Anyone had any experience with these? At the moment we have put him on royal canine hypoallergenic. Thanks


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd go with a balanced raw diet using a novel protein. Those "special diets" are so full of junk. Nothing good about them.


----------



## Jennifer Peffer (Feb 6, 2017)

lorilu said:


> I'd go with a balanced raw diet using a novel protein. Those "special diets" are so full of junk. Nothing good about them.


He was on raw for 4 months and he is allergic to something in it. He lost alot of weight on it and didn't thrive at all.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jennifer Peffer said:


> He was on raw for 4 months and he is allergic to something in it. He lost alot of weight on it and didn't thrive at all.


There shouldn't be anything IN raw for a dog to be allergic to? Raw meat, bone and organ, in the correct proportions, one protein. A single protein that he has never had before.

Were you feeding a commercial product? What was the protein? What was the ingredient list? I do realize that raw isn't a cure-all, especially for animals whose systems have already been compromised by highly processed diets (and their mother before them) but it is the diet carnivores were meant to eat and can promote health and healing.

A single novel protein diet, raw or home cooked, made at home, would follow the same procedure as feeding one of those horrible "hypoallergenic" or "hydrolyzed" diets.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lorilu said:


> There shouldn't be anything IN raw for a dog to be allergic to? Raw meat, bone and organ, in the correct proportions, one protein. A single protein that he has never had before.
> 
> Were you feeding a commercial product? What was the protein? What was the ingredient list? I do realize that raw isn't a cure-all, especially for animals whose systems have already been compromised by highly processed diets (and their mother before them) but it is the diet carnivores were meant to eat and can promote health and healing.
> 
> A single novel protein diet, raw or home cooked, made at home, would follow the same procedure as feeding one of those horrible "hypoallergenic" or "hydrolyzed" diets.


why cant dogs be allergic to raw. My friend's dog was allergy tested and is allergic to some types of meat.

I think I am right that Arden Grange is hypoallergenic. My fussy stomach dog manages it.

by the way lorilu, it is posts such as yours that gives raw feeders such a bad name.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hypoallergenic foods do not contain wheat, soya and beef. These were the mainstays of foods many moons ago, and used to be main trigger for allergies, as these ingredients were in most dog foods...although now I think there is more hypoallergenic food on the market than anything.

Allergies can occur anytime...and dogs can be allergic to ANYTHING!

Anallergenic diet will contain all hydrolysed proteins... regardless of what flavour. Hydrolysed protein are partially digested protein, and the body is highly unlikely to react to it. Hence really making the food 'allergen free'. This should be the start of seeing whether your dog is reacting to food or environment.

Vetuk do a hydrolysed protein food, that will be the fraction of the cost of royal canin. It does not matter the brand, as long as it's 'allergen free'.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Blitz said:


> why cant dogs be allergic to raw. M


Because "raw" is just a word. No animal is "allergic to raw". There are any number of raw meats that can be tried. Or they can be home cooked first. The point is to feed fresh food not highly processed corn or wheat or soy laden feed grade product.

The animal may be allergic to a certain protein. The animal may be allergic to what that protein was fed before it was slaughtered (example, a corn fed cow or chicken vs a pasture raised animal). The animal may be allergic to other things in the raw food, if it is a commercial product. (read the lablels, not all commercial raw products are alike, or good for your pet)

Cooking can also help for a dog who can't eat commercially processed foods, as a gateway to healing, then possibly going raw once healing has started. Cooking meat bought fresh and cooked at home.

Systems that have been destroyed by the highly processed stuff sold as "food" for pets can take a long time to heal. None of it is going to be a quick fix. Feeding the dog may have to become a 'way of life' choice.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

https://www.royalcanin.com/products...hydrolyzed-protein-adult-hp-dry-dog-food/3910_

Brewers rice, hydrolyzed soy protein, chicken fat, dried plain beet pulp, natural flavors, monocalcium phosphate, sodium silico aluminate, vegetable oil, calcium carbonate, fish oil, fructooligosaccharides, potassium chloride, L-tyrosine, salt, taurine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), trace minerals (zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), rosemary extract, preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid._


----------



## Jennifer Peffer (Feb 6, 2017)

Am almost wishing I hadn't asked. I understand this is a emotive topic but I really just wanted to know the difference between hypoallergenic and anallergenic! I understand what the foods are made of but my dog is most definitely allergic to a ingredient in raw. He was consistently fed raw beef, chicken, Turkey, salmon egg and has destroyed his paws through licking and biting and at 6 months old is hobbling around and it is devastating. At this point, I will try anything to see him active again.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Jennifer Peffer said:


> Am almost wishing I hadn't asked. I understand this is a emotive topic but I really just wanted to know the difference between hypoallergenic and anallergenic! I understand what the foods are made of but my dog is most definitely allergic to a ingredient in raw. He was consistently fed raw beef, chicken, Turkey, salmon egg and has destroyed his paws through licking and biting and at 6 months old is hobbling around and it is devastating. At this point, I will try anything to see him active again.


I have explained the differences in my post above...

Sorry if it's not what you want to hear


----------



## Jennifer Peffer (Feb 6, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> I have explained the differences in my post above...
> 
> Sorry if it's not what you want to hear


Hi sorry. I didn't see your post. Thank you for explaining x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jennifer Peffer said:


> Am almost wishing I hadn't asked. I understand this is a emotive topic but I really just wanted to know the difference between hypoallergenic and anallergenic! I understand what the foods are made of but my dog is most definitely allergic to a ingredient in raw. He was consistently fed raw beef, chicken, Turkey, salmon egg and has destroyed his paws through licking and biting and at 6 months old is hobbling around and it is devastating. At this point, I will try anything to see him active again.


It could have been any one of those proteins your dog reacted to. That's a lot to go through in only 4 months. And beef, salmon and chicken are all high allergen potential. You should have been sticking to one novel protein.. Does not mean your dog is "allergic to raw" It means your dog may need a novel protein, and perhaps started by being fed cooked, gradually working to raw when healing.

One protein.

However hopefully you'll get an answer to your question about "hypoallergenic vs hydrolyzed." The foods are poor quality highly processed feed grade though, either way, that's the main problem..


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Blitz said:


> by the way lorilu, it is posts such as yours that gives raw feeders such a bad name.


And these kind of comments make me wonder what on earth you mean. What many people who are anti- raw fail to understand is that many people turn to raw in desperation. Their pets are sick, have poor quality of life, whether it's vomiting, skin problems, diarrhea, chewing the paws, the list goes on and on, caused by highly processed commercial diets, both main stream and "veterinary". We turn to raw because there is no where else to turn. And, when we discover how much a fresh species appropriate diet helps, when the healing begins, when we see our pets thriving again, we become rather passionate about it.

I am, actually, one of those who went to raw kicking and screaming against it. But I was desperate. And now, 5 1/2 years later, when I see the differences a fresh food, species appropriate diet has made for ALL my pets, not just the sick ones, it's only natural I would like to see other animals reap the same benefits. That is all.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Not all dogs do well on raw, and not every owner will have the knowledge or want to do a raw diet.
The op clearly stated that their dog doesn't do well on a raw diet so can we keep the thread on track please.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

My girl was on raw and had allergies. The vet told me to put her on a hypoallergenic dry feed (so sorry, I can't remember what it was - I bought it from the vet and it smelled of Maltesers). Unfortunately it was so boring that, even Lola, who would eat cardboard if she thought it would fill her up, for bored and started to refuse it. So I bought this to top it with

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hills-Prescription-Canine-Allergen-12x370g/dp/B001778XSQ

Sorry, I know it doesn't actually answer your question though


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> My girl was on raw and had allergies. The vet told me to put her on a hypoallergenic dry feed (so sorry, I can't remember what it was - I bought it from the vet and it smelled of Maltesers). Unfortunately it was so boring that, even Lola, who would eat cardboard if she thought it would fill her up, for bored and started to refuse it. So I bought this to top it with
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hills-Prescription-Canine-Allergen-12x370g/dp/B001778XSQ
> 
> Sorry, I know it doesn't actually answer your question though


Following your case though...

After 6 weeks on the prescription diet, instead of going the novel protein route which is time consuming 6 weeks per protein...

You could rule out food was not an actual issue with Lola though, and it was environmental issue.

So it can be very helpful.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Referring to the one novel protein, if you do a search on here for ‘elimination diet’ threads will come up explaning it in more detail.

But basically you feed your dog one type of meat they’ve never had before, e.g. kangaroo. And then add something to it that they’ve never had before, like a type of veg.

When we did our elimination diet, we started with 100% tinned kangaroo meat and I cooked and added parsnips. Fed solely that for a month.

Once the itching stopped it confirms it’s food related. You then move on to the next meat and veg.

To do it properly you are looking at at least a year to test everything individually. Our diet trial lasted about 18 months.

Oscar’s allergic to storage mites (high yeast and chicken can set him off aswell) ..... so wouldn’t have made any difference if it was hypoallergenic or anallergenic. If I fed him kibble he would have reacted anyway whatever he was fed.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Vetuk do a hydrolysed protein food, that will be the fraction of the cost of royal canin


Working HPR's also do a hydrolysed protein food at a good price, but you have to order rather a lot. I don't know if they do samples, wouldn't hurt to ask.
https://www.workinghprs.com/content/fish-and-potato-itch-eeze-and-no-added-grain-working-dog-15kg


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

lorilu said:


> I'd go with a balanced raw diet using a novel protein. Those "special diets" are so full of junk. Nothing good about them.


Are you (seriously) saying that a dog in say, kidney failure shouldn't go on a renal diet?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Following your case though...
> 
> After 6 weeks on the prescription diet, instead of going the novel protein route which is time consuming 6 weeks per protein...
> 
> ...


True, but we had to rule out food before looking at environmental


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> Working HPR's also do a hydrolysed protein food at a good price, but you have to order rather a lot. I don't know if they do samples, wouldn't hurt to ask.
> https://www.workinghprs.com/content/fish-and-potato-itch-eeze-and-no-added-grain-working-dog-15kg


They used to and their customer service/advice was very good. A few years ago now but I recommended them a few times here.
It's an own brand generic food made by Goldenacres. Not the best but far from rubbish. The best doesnt always suit.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> True, but we had to rule out food before looking at environmental


Which is exactly what the OPs vet is trying to do.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Which is exactly what the OPs vet is trying to do.


I know. I was just saying what food Lola was put on when we did it


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Jennifer Peffer said:


> Am almost wishing I hadn't asked. I understand this is a emotive topic but I really just wanted to know the difference between hypoallergenic and anallergenic! I understand what the foods are made of but my dog is most definitely allergic to a ingredient in raw. He was consistently fed raw beef, chicken, Turkey, salmon egg and has destroyed his paws through licking and biting and at 6 months old is hobbling around and it is devastating. At this point, I will try anything to see him active again.


Hypoallergenic = low allergen
Anallergenic = no allergens

I'd go with the anallergenic initially and see how he goes. Minimum of 6 weeks with absolutely no other foods/treats etc. If there's an improvement, great, you know there's a food allergy. You can then introduce one new ingredient at a time and assess any reaction. Once you know what he can/can't tolerate you will be able to work out another food to put him on if you so wish.

If you go trying one new food/novel protein/whatever at a time, it may take a very long time to work it all out and it may not be a food allergy at all.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Jennifer Peffer said:


> He was consistently fed raw beef, chicken, Turkey, salmon egg and has destroyed his paws through licking and biting and at 6 months old is hobbling around and it is devastating.


Nothing to add to the above information on hypoallergenic diets, but just wondering whether this is actually food hypersensitivity at all?

Either he's genuinely allergic to beef, chicken, turkey, salmon and egg - which is perfectly possible - or there is something else to consider here.

Were these 'pure' beef etc, or a commercial mix with something else added? It can take 8-12 weeks for a full response to an elimination diet to be seen, so were all these foods fed for a sufficient period of time and *exclusively* before giving up on them?

Has he had skin scrapes and hair plucks to rule out demodicosis?

I'm sorry you're both going through this, it sounds dreadful.


----------



## Jennifer Peffer (Feb 6, 2017)

Update : Ted's allergy tests came back that he was allergic to grass. He is also booked in with a animal dermatology specialist next week who I doing a 90 minute work up on him. Hopefully we will then get some answers xx


----------



## MeadowsMom (Oct 28, 2017)

Sorry that your pup is struggling. After just going through 4 months of heartache with our 1 year old Bernedoodle, I completely understand your frustration. Without even going into the whole raw vs cooked/processed diet (as I truly believe there is not a catch all answer for all dogs), I can tell you about my experience with Royal Canin products. 

My girl started showing digestive upset at 10 months (blood in stool and blood in vomit). We put her though a course of antibiotics, did blood work, stool analysis, X-rays, ultrasounds, tested for Addision's and EPI. Everything came back negative. We changed her diet to bland digestible foods (chicken with sweet potato or pumpkin, chicken & rice, turkey & rice, venison & sweet potato). Nothing was helping. Every second day she was sick to her stomach and wouldn't get off her mat. It was thoroughly consuming me.

Finally we decided to try the vet's recommendation of Royal Canin's HP (hydrolyzed protein) diet or Royal Canin's Anallergenic. The idea was to at least give this a try and if it helps, then we'd know that her issue is likely a food allergy issue. I started her on the cheaper of the two (HP). This did nothing for her after a few weeks. I know it can take up to 8 weeks to see a difference, but the vet was convinced that if we put her on the anallergenic, we'd see results sooner. So we did. Within two days, her stools firmed up, there has been no signs of blood and her vomiting has stopped. The best thing of all is that she is not stuck to her mat with sickness every second day. This has only been for 5 weeks now, so I'm fearful to say we've figured it out indefinitely, but this has been the best run of health since this all started back in June. 

While I hope to not keep her on this food forever, my plan is to treat this as an elimination diet and slowly introduce new proteins and carbs that I have home cooked and see her reaction. 

With our case, I believe Meadow is allergic to chicken and most likely other proteins. The HP food may trigger an allergic response in some dogs with that type of protein allergy. 

Good luck with your pup. I hope you find something that helps.


----------



## Jennifer Peffer (Feb 6, 2017)

MeadowsMom said:


> Sorry that your pup is struggling. After just going through 4 months of heartache with our 1 year old Bernedoodle, I completely understand your frustration. Without even going into the whole raw vs cooked/processed diet (as I truly believe there is not a catch all answer for all dogs), I can tell you about my experience with Royal Canin products.
> 
> My girl started showing digestive upset at 10 months (blood in stool and blood in vomit). We put her though a course of antibiotics, did blood work, stool analysis, X-rays, ultrasounds, tested for Addision's and EPI. Everything came back negative. We changed her diet to bland digestible foods (chicken with sweet potato or pumpkin, chicken & rice, turkey & rice, venison & sweet potato). Nothing was helping. Every second day she was sick to her stomach and wouldn't get off her mat. It was thoroughly consuming me.
> 
> ...


That's sounds so scary for you all. Am glad meadow is improving and fingers crossed you find the answer. Ted saw a specialist last week and has been told that he has way too much white blood cells in his paws and his body is trying to fight the massive fungal infection on his paws. He has been given douxo shampoo and foam and been put on royal canin hypoallergenic. In one week we have had a massive improvement and he is no longer chewing his paws. We have to keep up this routine for the next 7 weeks xx


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I would also add that there is intolerance as well to consider.

My boy is raw fed and thrives on this versus dry...which we struggled with. But he is intolerant to chicken which he loves. We do use Akela tins as back up but nothing suits as much as raw for us. Each dog is different!


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I feed Micheie on hypoallergenic food. I don't know the difference between hypoallergenic and anallergenic, but Micheie did well on hypoallergenic food. The only reason that I'd like to change her diet is because I think she needs a bit more protein in her diet (she has no muscle on her).


----------



## Chessie Mum (Jan 6, 2018)

MeadowsMom said:


> Sorry that your pup is struggling. After just going through 4 months of heartache with our 1 year old Bernedoodle, I completely understand your frustration. Without even going into the whole raw vs cooked/processed diet (as I truly believe there is not a catch all answer for all dogs), I can tell you about my experience with Royal Canin products.
> 
> My girl started showing digestive upset at 10 months (blood in stool and blood in vomit). We put her though a course of antibiotics, did blood work, stool analysis, X-rays, ultrasounds, tested for Addision's and EPI. Everything came back negative. We changed her diet to bland digestible foods (chicken with sweet potato or pumpkin, chicken & rice, turkey & rice, venison & sweet potato). Nothing was helping. Every second day she was sick to her stomach and wouldn't get off her mat. It was thoroughly consuming me.
> 
> ...





winterrose said:


> I feed Micheie on hypoallergenic food. I don't know the difference between hypoallergenic and anallergenic, but Micheie did well on hypoallergenic food. The only reason that I'd like to change her diet is because I think she needs a bit more protein in her diet (she has no muscle on her).


Hi, just reading through thus thread with interest and your post caught my eye. Your dog sounds very similar to my old Chesapeake, who at about 2 was diagnosed with inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) after being seen by referral vets when he was at deaths door. He eventually went onto hills zd (another anallergic diet) we nicknamed it gold nuggets as it cost a fortune. Once he recovered I got him onto CSJ hypoallergenic diet which suited him well- unless he ate anything else when he would have a bout of IBD. I kept a bag of zd for this purpose and always put him straight onto it for a couple of days and it seemed to sort him out without any other treatment. Hope your dog is doing well now.


----------



## lizlunn (Jan 9, 2019)

Jennifer Peffer said:


> Am almost wishing I hadn't asked. I understand this is a emotive topic but I really just wanted to know the difference between hypoallergenic and anallergenic! I understand what the foods are made of but my dog is most definitely allergic to a ingredient in raw. He was consistently fed raw beef, chicken, Turkey, salmon egg and has destroyed his paws through licking and biting and at 6 months old is hobbling around and it is devastating. At this point, I will try anything to see him active again.


My dog Minnie was allergy tested 4 years ago and the only things she can eat are turkey and white fish....seriously, she's allergic to absolutely everything. I've tried several foods and have raw fed for 3 years. Recently she started refusing the raw and eventually we've had to resort to putting her on royal canin anallergenic.
I have exactly the same questions, can we switch to hypoallergenic once she's stabilised or does she have to remain on this forever. I don't like the thought of it but if it makes her better then fine. She's from a rescue centre but the vet is convinced irresponsible breeding has caused her allergies. She has apoquel daily and immunotherapy once a month and every single thing she eats has to be checked as she reacts at the slightest thing. Everything from licking biting scratching scooting and fur loss rashes you name it. Would love to find something that actually works.


----------



## suzanne beggs (Mar 1, 2019)

lizlunn said:


> My dog Minnie was allergy tested 4 years ago and the only things she can eat are turkey and white fish....seriously, she's allergic to absolutely everything. I've tried several foods and have raw fed for 3 years. Recently she started refusing the raw and eventually we've had to resort to putting her on royal canin anallergenic.
> I have exactly the same questions, can we switch to hypoallergenic once she's stabilised or does she have to remain on this forever. I don't like the thought of it but if it makes her better then fine. She's from a rescue centre but the vet is convinced irresponsible breeding has caused her allergies. She has apoquel daily and immunotherapy once a month and every single thing she eats has to be checked as she reacts at the slightest thing. Everything from licking biting scratching scooting and fur loss rashes you name it. Would love to find something that actually works.


hi lizlunn, ive just read your post. i'm on the same journey with my staffie Shaolin, she has been environmentally tested and is allergic to storage mites, tree pollen, grass pollen etc. she been on apoquel and immunotherapy but by way of elimination we have stopped the immunotherapy as it wasn't that that was working its the apoquel. this is not something we want to keep her on after doing lots more research on it. what we have realised is that the vet we used to use had not given her a food allergy test so we are now on this journey with her as feeding her foods she may be allergic to is working against any treatment we are currently giving her...hopefully she may not be allergic to any food but over the next 6 weeks we will find out, so now she is getting her paws and round her Tush bathed twice weekly with Malaseb shampoo, which will hopefully stop the scooting and paw chewing, 1/2 a apoquel daily and when I can find a anallergenic food that's not chicken feather based that for 6 weeks to see if that makes any difference. ive found somewhere local that does roo, zebra etc I will start adding that. will you keep me posted on anything you find plz. good luck everyone x


----------

